# Alpine 3544 amp value?



## bmwpowere36m3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

I havent been active in car audio for a bit now. Anyway, I have an older Alpine 3544 amp in good condition collecting dust. I know they were considered good SQ, quality amps... don't see any around.

Many idea what it might be worth? Sorry if this is the wrong sub/forum....


----------



## barrys (Dec 29, 2009)

Very curious about this also I have one sittin around too.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

There's an alpine collectors page on Facebook. That's your best bet

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1552004781684334/


----------

